# Puritan Board Search Capabilities?



## blhowes (May 5, 2004)

In general, I find that I have to use the exact wording when I use the search function to find an old thread. It doesn't seem to accept Boolean expressions. Is there any way to refine a search?


----------



## Scott Bushey (May 5, 2004)

I'll check into that Bob.


----------

